# Bras for cars!



## hannahharstad (Aug 5, 2009)

_My friend and I are going up north for a long weekend, I live in Minnesota, and once you start driving up north the bug squashings are *NASTY* on the window and the grill. Is there a place online or a shop in the Twin Cities metro that my friend can get one of those __Mustang bras__ to prevent some grossness? I should probably get my own too for my car, but I'm not the one driving it long distances for a while!_


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try VIctoria's Secret. 

Seriously, I think I'd shop on the Internet and go mail-order, you'll probably do much better than a local retail store.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Bug guts may look bad, but they can be removed. Bras often cause abrasive scratches on the car's finish, which cannot be removed. I suggest you go bralass!


----------



## hannahharstad (Aug 5, 2009)

_Okay, I'll let her know more damage could be done. Thanks guys! I was thinking the internet in the first place, cuz its so damn easy and doesn't waste any gas. hah. Have a good weekend all!_


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Murrays Auto Parts probably has it if you need it now and can not wait for delivery via internet

You may know it as Orilleys

The two companies merged

Here is a link to all the stores in the area

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/fi/storeresults/minneapolis/MN/25.oap


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Only in the USA
what on earth !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Koot said:


> Bug guts may look bad, but they can be removed. Bras often cause abrasive scratches on the car's finish, which cannot be removed. I suggest you go bralass!


If you're going somewhere with gravel roads, a bra will also protect against stone chips... and those *will *cause FAR more damage than the few minor scratches a bra *might *put in your clearcoat.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Car Boutique


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

drove an 84 or so rx-7 for a few years with a bra on it. I know it wasn't more than 5 years, as I only had the damn thing under 4. But I was the one who put the bra on, and when we took it off, there was a very, very noticeable line in paint fade between the two areas.

Sort of a car tan line.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think cars looks stupid with the bra on them, might as well enjoy the look of the real car. After all, what am I saving it for?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I actually like them.

but then I liked louvers too. 

now, those stupid aero kits with the HUGE tail fins that you don't even see on actual race cars, that's just flat out stupid. Used to drive a 97 saturn, great car, put 160k on it, would NOT go 90 unless driven of a cliff. Getting gas some night, some cat with the identical car pulled up, full aero, huge rear wing, side skirts, the works.

I'm like, dude, it's a saturn.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I once saw this,i will never forget it because this sight scared my mind for life!

Silver Scion box car thingy with yellow car bra on it with the smallest donuts i have ever seen ,a ridiculously huge primer wind scoop that looked like it belonged on a semi truck ,a big fart pipe and of course the o so original chrome hanging male genitalia that was almost dragging because of the donuts wheels.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, my 350Z doesn't have any wing, and the R&T tests claim it'll do 155MPH.  I've tested it up to about 125, no problem getting there in a hurry.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Friend of mine had a bra on his Corvette ZR1. The bra was designed to foil radar detectors. Should have been a standard option already installed.


----------

